# Sticky  ***VIPFFL Prediction Thread***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is where you can make your fighter predictions for an upcoming card if the official thread has not been made for it. The scoring is below.



> You have the opportunity to predict how your fighter will win their fight. You will receive 2 points for picking the winning fighter. You will receive 2 extra points for a correct round and 2 extra points for a correct type of finish. (Submission, TKO, KO). The same goes for decisions. 2 extra points for guessing a decision, and 2 extra for guessing which type of decision. (Split, Unanimous, etc...)


Please include the fighters name, the card it is on and your prediction.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Fight night 34 Lim Ko Rd2


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kawajiri by round 2 sub today


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC Fight Night 35 
Luke Rockhold,TKO,Round 2

UFC on Fox 10
Benson "Smooth" Henderson,Sub,Round 3


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Zach Makovsky over Josh Sampo via UD. (UFC 170)
Eduardo Dantas over Rafael Silva via UD. (Bellator 111)
Rafael Silva submission round 3 (Bellator 111)

I am assuming since my two fighters are fighting each other that I can make two picks and they dont have to be the same one.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

TJ Dillashaw - 2nd rd TKO vic over Mike Easton - UFC FN 35


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*UFC169*

Aldo by TKO Rnd 1


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Alistair Overeem by TKO round 1


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whittaker by decision


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*UFC170*

Rousey -Submission Round 4


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TUF China Finale 

Dong Hyun Kim Sub Rd2


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Whatever the upcoming card is...

Gus defeats Minawa via round 2 TKO


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dantas by decision over leone at bellator


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Pickett wins via TKO Rnd1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

"Gunni" sub rd 2.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pat Curran via Unanimous Decision for the upcoming Bellator 112.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hendricks vis round 4 tko


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Newton UD over Vegh for Bellator 113.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Shelmenko UD over Ward at Bellator 114


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Shelmenko UD over Ward at Bellator 114


Updating it now. Left a reason on the Rankings page why it took me so long to update it. Sorry bro.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

minakov by 3rd tko. haha, long shot for fun!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fight Night 39 Big Nog UD :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bellator Lima TKO2


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Scoreboard!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Bellator Lima TKO2


Nice prediction. Good work.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ufc 172: Luke Rockhold,TKO,Round 3


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If the fight has started yet, don't count it. You can check my time.

I'm going Joe Warren by Submission, Rd. 2


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If the fight has started yet, don't count it. You can check my time.
> 
> I'm going Joe Warren by Submission, Rd. 2


Bellator 118 was yesterday. :confused02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If the fight has started yet, don't count it. You can check my time.
> 
> I'm going Joe Warren by Submission, Rd. 2


As hit said, it was yesterday :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, America. Viva lies to us every time.

As you guys can see, not exactly like I cheated anyways  He nearly got a sub in the first and I was like "No, don't get it....but later get it!" .

I probably won't make any predictions on Bellator in future on account of forgetting that it's on till it's physically on TV.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Oh yeah, America. Viva lies to us every time.
> 
> As you guys can see, not exactly like I cheated anyways  He nearly got a sub in the first and I was like "No, don't get it....but later get it!" .
> 
> I probably won't make any predictions on Bellator in future on account of forgetting that it's on till it's physically on TV.


Just make them several days before the fight! Or if you want i'll PM you a reminder. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The latter, always the latter


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Matt Brown: TKO Round 2.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlanS said:


> Matt Brown: TKO Round 2.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you firemass?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I am indeed, or was.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Lorenz Larkin ,tko,round 2


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn. One round out!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bellator 120

Chieck Kongo Unanimous Decision


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bellator 120

Alexander Shlemenko TKO1


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

going against tj...barao by tko rd 3 2:36 into rd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I predicted round 2 tko for Robbie. I was close.!!

Robbie coming for that title!! thanks for the points my dude!

I get 4 extra points for picking correct winner and type of finish.


Also

Tko round 1 Daniel Cormier.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC Fight Night: Munoz vs. Mousasi

Moose,TKO,Round 2


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC Fight Night: Henderson vs. Khabilov Bendo, Dec,u


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pettis and Dodson by Decision.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

*UFC 174*

*Brendan Schaub* sub 2nd
*Tyron Woodley* KO 2nd


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pettis and Dodson by Decision.


You would have gotten an extra two points by calling out the type of decision. So next time let me know if it's going to be a majority decision or a unanimous. 

So 2 points for getting the winning fighter, 2 points for calling a decision and you would have gotten another 2 for pick the type of decision.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

My boy Do Bronx by late third rub sub. Give Hioki that first loss by stoppage. Big fan of Charles. Delusionally so, haha.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soa TKO1


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The Ultimate Fighter 19 Finale
Frankie Edgar,Dec,U

UFC 176
Mousasi,TKO,Round 3

UFC Fight Night: Henderson vs. dos Anjos
Bendo,Dec,U


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

UFC 175:

Weidman UD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

AlanS said:


> UFC 175:
> 
> Weidman UD.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good choice


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cupcake wants Rousey via 2nd round Sub.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll take Cerrone and I am going to be optimistic and say TKO Rd 1.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

In case I forget, Notorious by KO rd 2, Gunni by Sub rd 1. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

McCall via UD


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Pickett SD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

man, I got them switched up! Thrilled with this card. Betting wise and fan wise. Huge Gunnar and Conor fan. Superb stuff. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Little Nog's best chance next weekend on Fox is....
Submission round 2


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

CupCake said:


> McCall via UD





AlanS said:


> Pickett SD.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


mwah....ha.....haaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Just remembered I dropped Pickett for Belfort, whose set to face my #1 pick in Weidman. I'm some kinda genius!


Anyway, Matt Brown via SD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rumble TKO 2


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Just added OSP.

OSP: TKO round 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Just added Bader 

TKO RD3 - Bader


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Just added Bader
> 
> TKO RD3 - Bader


Interesting choice, this fight is a toss up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just added OSP so OSP via KO round 1. EDIT NEVERMIND


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Just added OSP so OSP via KO round 1.


Um, when did that happen? I added OSP a couple of hours ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlanS said:


> Um, when did that happen? I added OSP a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


never noticed it. my bad. 


While I am here though Zach Makovsky UD


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

DHK 

Kim - UD


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC Fight Night: Henderson vs. dos Anjos Bendo,dec,u


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Shit am I too late? Bisping UD


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC 177
Lorenz Larkin,TKO,Round 3


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Souza vs. Mousasi

Moose,TKO,Round 2


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Overeem vs Rothwell, Reem by 2nd round KO


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kongo Vs Johnson, Kongo by Decision.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Jacare UD


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Newton UD


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

UFC 178

Kennedy UD - So that means, I am saying my other fighter Romero will lose. So if I am right do I get 4 points or 8?

Cerrone KO RD2

Cruz UD


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Alexander Pavlovich Shlemenko sub RD 2


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Conor KO rd 2 (not 1 haha)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

That last prediction didn't work out, let's go with Gunnar by sub rd 3.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Want to get these out cause I always forget, 

Newton and Brooks both by UD's


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I know the feeling


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Mendes 3rd TKO. I am going to be optimistic again.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Newton by UD


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Want to get these out cause I always forget,
> 
> *Newton* and Brooks both by UD's


Emanuel Newton was already drafted by me


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rockhold,dec u


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Bisping SD (being an optimist here)

OSP UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For when mine come up...

Werdum by Unanimous Decision.
Pettis by Submission, 2.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SOA TKO RD1

sounds like an encryption code


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Assuming my add/drop is approved by fight time (in other thread) - I'll take Warlley by 1st rd KO.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Frankie ,dec ,u


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

*For UFC 181*

Brendan Schaub via UD

*UFC on Fox: dos Santos vs Miocic*

Alistair Overeem via 2nd round KO


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Machida UD


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Dunno if this is the right forum for this year's FFL, but Uriah Hall KO rd 1 vs last min stallings. Yes, he'll try to stall, but is no match for hall!

Oh man, I'm brilliant


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

my fighters would fight tonight lol 

Cerrone SD


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Gegard Mousasi KO 2nd


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Anderson Silva TKO3


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

McCall UD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Miesha Tate -SD


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Thiago Alves KO 2nd


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

UFC 185: Alistair Overeem KO 2nd round


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shit two of mine fought last weekend haha

Two title wins though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I predict Esparza by Unanimous Decision.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Cejudo UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just realized I already have 3 title wins, and Lima will be the favourite to defend against Daley (and Dodson will probably fight for the title this year). Solid team.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

DJ Sub 3


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

UFN 66: Mousasi TKO 2nd


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Halsey TKO2


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Belfort TKO 3rd

Thiago Alves UD


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hall by murderous KO rd 2


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

U suck, Hall. Learn to engage. 

Condit UD vs Alves.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cain Velasqeuz, TKO/KO. Round 2.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Cain Velasquez TKO2
Henry Cejudo UD


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joanna Jedrzejczyk: 2nd Round TKO


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Joanna Jedrzejczyk: 2nd Round TKO


Damn! So close!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just realized that it's unlikely that anyone in my team has a fight that's not for a title in 2015.

John Dodson is fighting Mighty Mouse for the title.
Douglas Lima is defending in about 3 weeks.
Liam McGeary is defending sometime later in the year.
Ronda Rousey is defending in about a month.
Fabricio Werdum hopefully defends later in the year.

I reckon Dodson and McGeary lose though. Lima has a tough fight too.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Mcgregor Round 3 TKO

Macdonald UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Forgot Lima so I'll get Rousey in quick.

Ronda by Submission Round 1.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Miesha Tate- *Split Decision*


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Dillashaw KO 3rd


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

For the next weekend's Fight Night:
Michael Johnson via UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Forgot Lima so I'll get Rousey in quick.
> 
> Ronda by Submission Round 1.


Change this to round 2.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Change this to round 2.


Gotcha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Andrus said:


> For the next weekend's Fight Night:
> Michael Johnson via UD


Please change to TKO 2nd round


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

UFC Japan: Mousasi TKO 2nd


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC 191 Demetrius Johnson UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I forgot to pick Mighty Mouse by UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Barnett by 4th Round Sub


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Brandon Halsey Sub 3


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Vitor Belfort via 2nd round TKO


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hall tko RD2. heart pick!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rousey by Sub Rd 1


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

JJ TKO Round 2

(don't worry, we're trying to get FFL resolved still guys...we're on it  )


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

FFS you try and get it resolved just when my sure thing gets KOed?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> JJ TKO Round 2
> 
> (don't worry, we're trying to get FFL resolved still guys...we're on it  )


I seem to have a lazy day ahead of me so I will see what I can get done. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I seem to have a lazy day ahead of me so I will see what I can get done. :thumbsup:


Thank you! God damn it I love you Hit! :hug:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Thank you! God damn it I love you Hit! :hug:


I do what I can. 

Check yo PMs!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I do what I can.
> 
> Check yo PMs!


Yeah Cup's had a real attitude problem lately. She seriously has to check her pms.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Cejudo UD


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Josh Thomson by UD


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Paige Van Zandt UD


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Edson Barboza UD.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Michael Johnson UD
Alistair Overeem KO 2nd


----------

